# KM110R TUNING QUESTIONS



## Lee192233 (May 14, 2020)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone had any tuning tips for my KM110R.
- I assume it's different to tune than a 2 stroke. Is there a rpm to tune it to? Mine seems like it bounces off a rev limiter at full throttle with the string trimmer and hedge trimmer. Is that what I'm hearing? Part throttle it's smooth and with the leaf blower attachment I can run full throttle and it sounds nice and smooth.
- I'm thinking it's just different than a 2 stroke and I have to match throttle to load. I want to make sure I'm not hurting anything. 
- Another question I had is how often do you guys adjust the valves? Annually or after a certain amount of hours?
Thanks for your input!
Lee


----------



## DND 9000 (May 15, 2020)

The KM 110 has a idle speed of 2800 and a high speed of 10.500 (electronically limited). The basic setting depends on the carb model you have on you KM 110. You may hear that sound under full throttle, depending on the tool you are using with it. Checking the valve clearance, I think is every 125 hours.


----------



## Lee192233 (May 15, 2020)

DND 9000 said:


> The KM 110 has a idle speed of 2800 and a high speed of 10.500 (electronically limited). The basic setting depends on the carb model you have on you KM 110. You may hear that sound under full throttle, depending on the tool you are using with it. Checking the valve clearance, I think is every 125 hours.


Thanks! That's what I needed to know. I will check it out and see where I'm at with RPM. I'm thinking it is probably just hitting the limiter and that's what I am hearing. 

Thanks again for your time and expertise!
Lee


----------

